# FedEX sucks



## markjcc (May 7, 2014)

Ordered a SSD and some RAM from Amazon

SSD got shipped via USPS ( Prime Standard shipping free )

RAM I paid extra $23 for FedEX 2 Day Air, Guess what my package has been stuck in their dam Hub for 3 days now, what's even sad is the package from USPS arrived before the FedEX package.

Atleast amazon refunded me the shipping charges. But really fedex? All my package's from them are always being late or have an exception. same with my friends and family. 

Anyways, do you guys have any problems with Fedex? I personally think it sucks and should be renamed to FedUP


----------



## SkylarM (May 7, 2014)

FedEx Has proven more troublesome than UPS. We had a FedEx delivery fail to actually get to the Fed Reserve a few different times because the driver was lazy and/or magically thought the Fed Reserve building was closed (hint, the guys with rifles are there 24/7). Happens more times than not. UPS is usually pretty good, but we've had insane delays with them in the past as well. They like to add an extra day to delivery and flag it as a weather exception when it's sunny.


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2014)

Never had issue with FedEx for deliveries thus far, USPS always state building is closed but come back the following day and its delivered at roughly the same time which is a joke (all USPS deliveries have been like this for some reason)


----------



## DaringHost (May 7, 2014)

I've never had any issues with FexEx, luckily. All of the delivery times have been spot on, aside from delays caused by a blizzard two years ago but that's to be expected with the wonderful New England weather.


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (May 7, 2014)

We've had issues with both Fedex & UPS, but the issues we've had with UPS far outnumber the issues we've had with any other carrier. 

On a positive note we haven't had issues with any of our recent deliveries. *knocks on wood*


----------



## mojeda (May 7, 2014)

I've never had any luck with Fedex, they seem to think my address doesn't exist unlike UPS.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--4U4BkulC0


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (May 7, 2014)

mojeda said:


> I've never had any luck with Fedex, they seem to think my address doesn't exist unlike UPS.


Very similar treatment to all items at big box electronic stores.


----------



## zionvps (May 7, 2014)

Never had issues with fedex asia, they are considered a luxury shipment provider around here and get the job done faster than any other


----------



## dano (May 8, 2014)

Overall, had better luck with UPS over Fedex. Company I worked for solely relied on UPS to ship everything overnight, and I can't really remember having lots of customer service complaints about missed/delayed shipments, although I am sure they happened here and there.


----------



## GelHost (May 8, 2014)

I never had a problem with Fedex, but I guess I haven't use a lot of Fedex either. UPS is my primary provider on this case.


----------



## RLT (May 8, 2014)

FedEx likes to leave packages on the porch without knocking and unwrapped. Like a laptop left under the drip from the roof in a pouring rain.


----------



## MannDude (May 8, 2014)

I order a lot of things from Amazon (Prime, ftw) and the vast majority of everything is sent via UPS. They're (UPS) is reliable, I expect them before 3PM on days I expect a package, and they're _great _about knocking on my door to let me know I have a package available. They'll open my gate, walk to my porch and leave the package on a chair or inside my screen door. Solid.

FedEX, haha. I've checked my tracking online in the past and realized my FedEX delivery was marked as 'delivered'. Weird, I was home all day, no one knocked... I go outside. Where the hell is my package? I've got a covered porch where things get delivered...

Where was it? Laying ontop of my mailbox. My mailbox isn't attached to my house, but is part of my fencing/gate that borders the sidewalk. Any Joe Smoe could have just walked by and casually picked my package up. Further more, and what pisses me off the most about this, is that a couple hours after I brought it in... it started raining. Had I not been home, or unaware of it's delivery it'd have either been stolen or rained on.

Then more recently, I had some batteries delivered to me from my RC quad copter via Amazon... I get the tracking numbers, and immediately it shows my FedEx package was 'delivered' in December of last year to some place in Illinois... obviously wrong, because I ordered it five months in the future past the 'delivered' date and I live in a completely different area of the world... So, after a couple days it finally updated and showed it was 'out for delivery' with the proper date, city, and all that jazz. It arrived in my town at 6:30AM or something that day, so I expected it to be delivered that day... waited all day. No go. Next day around 1PM I get a knock on my door, and it's _USPS. _So, my FedEx package was delivered by my local mail carrier... for some reason.

Yeah, FedEx sucks. I wish Amazon would show what carrier will deliver your package before you complete the order.


----------



## RLT (May 8, 2014)

FedEx smart post. They FedEx to the local post office who then delivers the package.


Usually results in a two to five day delay around here.


----------



## SkylarM (May 9, 2014)

UPS has been doing a lot of smart post stuff too. Amazon Prime order today is being done by that. We'll see if I actually get the package today....


----------



## Wintereise (May 10, 2014)

All of them are terrible, you name it -- we've had issues with them.

UPS/FedEx/DHL/USPS, meh.


----------



## raindog308 (May 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKUDTPbDhnA


----------

